# VIII FrühlingsJam in Köln: 13.-14. Februar 2016



## trialJam-Cologne (10. Januar 2016)

*Guten Abend liebe Trialerschaft!*

Es ist wieder mal so weit ....
Ich (Martin) habe mir mal eben Phil's Account geschnappt um euch mit den heißersehnten Eckdaten zum diesjährigen TrialJam in Köln zu versorgen 

Das Wichtigste zuerst:
*Zeit:*
Von Samstag, 13.02.2016 ab 11.00 Uhr bis Sonntag, 14.02.2016 bis 17.00
*Ort:*
Wie immer die warmen und trockenen Räumlichkeiten der...
AbenteuerHallenKALK
Christian-Sünner-Straße 8
51103 Köln
*Preise:*
10€ / Tagesticket
20€ / Wochenendticket _ink. Frühstück am Sonntag_
Nudeln 4,-

*Anmeldung*
1) Jeder Teilnehmer soll bitte einmal das Online-Anmeldeformular unter dem folgenden Link ausfüllen:
www.fruehlingserwachen.eu/anmeldung

2) Auch bitten wir den Haftungsausschluss ausgefüllt mitzubringen:
Haftungsausschluss

3) Weiterhin nur von der U18-Teilnehmerschaft auszufüllen und mitzubringen:
AnmeldungenUnter18

*Mitzubringendes und Übernachtungsmöglichkeit:*

*Übernachten in der AbenteuerHalleKALK*
Dem eigenen Komfort genügendes Bettzeug. In der Regel sind blaue Turnmatten vorhanden, diese sind jedoch schnell vergriffen. Generell würde ich jedem raten, zumindest Isomatte und Schlafsack+Kissen mitzubringen.


*Übernachten auswärts*
Jugendherbergen und Hotels in Köln, für diejenigen unter Euch, die gerne in einem bequemen Bett schlafen.


Die Jugendherberge Köln-Deutz, direkt neben der Köln-Deutz / Messe Bahnhof.
Die Jugendherberge Köln-Pathpoint, direkt am Köln Hauptbahnhof
Das Ayun Hotel (nahe der KölnMesse)
Das Best Western Hotel Köln (5 Min. mit dem Auto oder 20 Min. zu Fuß von den AbenteuerHallenKALK entfernt)
Das Hotel Arcaden ( 7 Min. mit dem Auto oder 13 Min. zu Fuß von den AbenteuerHallenKALK entfernt)
Jugenherberge: Die Preise variieren zwischen 23 Euro für ein Bett in einem Schlafsaal, um 40 Euro für ein Einzelzimmer, um 95 Euro - 120 Euro für ein komplettes 4-Bett-Zimmer/Nacht.

Hotel: Die Preise variieren zwischen 49 Euro und 90 Euro für ein Doppelzimmer/Nacht.

*Anreise:*
Die Veranstaltung beginnt Samstag um 11.00 Uhr, vorher sind wir mit Vorbereitungen und Aufbau beschäftigt.

*ACHTUNG*
Wer aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen (etwa aufgrund von Anreisewegen jenseits der 400km) plant schon Freitags anzureisen, dem sei gesagt:
Die Halle ist Freitag definitiv erst *ab 22 Uhr* geöffnet; Frühstück am Samstag muss selbst organisiert werden UND, was besonders wichtig ist, jeder muss sich vorher bei Phil melden (zusätzlich zur Onlineanmeldung):
Phil
Mail: info[@]fruehlingserwachen.eu
Mobil: 015737730232


Weiter Infos folgen ....


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2016)

Freu mich jetzt schon wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Januar 2016)

Le Veranstaltung.

Ist ja schon bald.. ick freu mir!


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Januar 2016)

Geeeeeeil!!!
Döner


----------



## Hoffes (12. Januar 2016)

Ich werde auch wieder 1 tag vorbei kommen.


----------



## Typhi (28. Januar 2016)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Fabi-trial (29. Januar 2016)

Gibt es denn da auch kleine Hindernisse? Ich fahre noch nicht einmal ein Jahr


----------



## Hoffes (29. Januar 2016)

Klar.

Von Anfänger bis profi alles dabei


----------



## kamo-i (29. Januar 2016)

Stimme Hoffes voll zu!

...aber abgesehen davon lohnt sich das Erscheinen schon allein wg. der Leute, der Stimmung, des Info-Austausches, Probefahren von anderen Bikes / Parts *UND der Bildung einer Szene die etwas mehr ist als ein gelbes Forum! *


----------



## Fabi-trial (29. Januar 2016)

hört sich gut an, dann melde ich mich gleich an
sind ja nur 600 km


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Januar 2016)

Fabi-trial schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, dann melde ich mich gleich an
> sind ja nur 600 km


Da sind wir schon für weniger noch weiter gefahren 

Also auftauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (4. Februar 2016)

Wie sind eigentlich die Temperaturen so in der Halle? Habe von den Videos den Eindruck das eine kurze Hose reicht oder ist es kälter als man denkt?


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Februar 2016)

Sommerlich. 
Je nachdem wie viele Fahrer da gleichzeitig Gas geben gibt es keine Kleidung die sommerlich genug ist. Kann sehr warm werden.
Kurze Hose + Tshirt ist angebracht 

Elias


----------



## Moppel_kopp (4. Februar 2016)

oben ohne <3 ^^
ist doch kölle


----------



## Hoffes (4. Februar 2016)

Für die ganz heißen bestimmt empfehlenswert.

Oder hast auf das weibliche Geschlecht geschielt Mopel


----------



## Typhi (5. Februar 2016)

Ich kann euch sagen dass ihr das nicht sehen wollt  Vor allem nicht nach 9 Tagen fastfood


----------



## Fabi-trial (10. Februar 2016)

Kann man da seine Wertsachen einsperren? 
Und wie sieht das mit den Rädern über Nacht aus? Werden die eingesperrt, soll man ein Schloss mitnehmen oder legt man sich zum schlafen einfach drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (10. Februar 2016)

Man nehme sein bike über Nacht in den Arm und gut ist


----------



## kamo-i (10. Februar 2016)

Machen sicherlich ein paar Leute. ^^ 

Aber mal um Ernst zu sprechen; kannst dir ja mal die Videos / Bilder der letzten Jahre anschauen. In der Praxis sthen die da überall rum. Auch Nachts. Und Schlösser habe ich nur seltesnst gesehen. Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass jemand einen Diebstahl gemeldet hat. Oder(?). 

Die Halle wird aber auch Samstag Abend ab ca. 2330 / 00:00 Uhr "geschlossen" im Sinne, dass man nur noch per Anruf zu den Organisatoren rein kommt - was nicht übertrapaziert werden sollte, da diese auch mal Ihren Schlaf haben wollen.... 

kurzum: nimm dir einfach zur Sicherheit ein Schloss mit und gut.


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Februar 2016)

Soweit ich weiß ist noch nie was weggekommen! Weder Fahrrad noch irgendwas anderes.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Februar 2016)

Höchstens sind mal Samstag Nacht Leute verschwunden... Früher oder später sind aber auch die dann wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## bike-show.de (10. Februar 2016)

*Seufz* Schon seit über drei Wochen krank, mal mehr mal weniger. Werde wohl besser zuhause bleiben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Februar 2016)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> *Seufz* Schon seit über drei Wochen krank, mal mehr mal weniger. Werde wohl besser zuhause bleiben.



Also Marko kam letztes Mal nur auf einen Kaffee vorbei.. 

Der Skatepark wird dich vermissen.


----------



## bike-show.de (10. Februar 2016)

*SEEEEUUUFFFFFZZZZZ* Mal sehen ob es klappt. Für ein bisschen  könnte ich ja vorbei kommen.


----------



## kamo-i (11. Februar 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Also Marko kam letztes Mal nur auf einen Kaffee vorbei..
> 
> Der Skatepark wird dich vermissen.



WORD! Los, komm, FÜR DIE STATISTIK!  Werde dieses Mal auch nicht viel Fahren (nagut, mache ich ja nie).  haha. 

.


Ach ja, Leute... Und: *BADEHOSE NICHT VERGESSEN!*   


.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Februar 2016)

Ich habe meine schon an


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Februar 2016)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich habe meine schon an


Das nennt man vorausschauend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi-trial (11. Februar 2016)

ich fahr auch immer mit Badehose, sehr praktisch wenn man direkt neben einem Fluss "rumhüpft"


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Februar 2016)

Ich werd gar keine anhaben.


----------



## kamo-i (12. Februar 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ich werd gar keine anhaben.



NeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIn !!!!!


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Februar 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ich werd gar keine anhaben.


----------



## bike-show.de (12. Februar 2016)

Boa, ey Leute, Sorry. Bin wirklich nochmal äääh krank geworden. Grippe und so. Ihr macht das schon, ne? Viel... ähm... Spass Euch... beim... Fahrradfahren.


----------



## trialelmi (12. Februar 2016)

Ich freue mich einige wieder zu sehen. 
Ich werde morgen auf einen Schnack und ein paar Fotos vorbeikommen.


----------



## trialelmi (14. Februar 2016)

Bilder gibts hier zu sehen. www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.934539946599639.1073742170.237611452959162&type=3&business_id=798685910185044


----------

